# Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT Bezel?



## JoeRN

Can someone please explain the bezel on this watch to me? I?m looking at GMT watches and this one is quite nice, but what the hell am supposed to do with a 36 hour bezel? (Pic from the web). Thanks.


----------



## GeneralSkinny

I believe it's supposed to serve as a compass/navigation tool.


----------



## 3th3r

it's a 360° compass bezel. The 36 on the bezel is 360° and is North.

Seiko can explain how to use it: https://www.seikowatches.com/support/ib/pdf/SEIKO_RCR07.pdf


----------



## JoeRN

Thanks guys. Not a particularly useful tool for me. Wish there was a different bezel option.


----------



## beckcommar

This is actually one of my favorite features of the watch, and the Seiko explanation misses one part of why it is so cool on a GMT. 

In addition to the ease of using your watch as a compass when the GMT hand is set to local time, the rotating bezel comes in handy when traveling:

You will probably keep the GMT hand set to your home time, and what you can do is offset the bezel by the number of timezones you are away from your home time on the 24 hour scale. Then you use the same process to find north as you would at home but instead of 12 o'clock being north, now the "36" (or 360 degree marker) is due north. 

It is a little unusual, but I think very fitting for the watch and the history of the brand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke B

Check out this video on YouTube, it explains the bezel.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrasher36

Thank You


----------



## FishTime

Here are the pages right out of my Alpiner GMT’s manual for the compass function:


----------

